# Sephora and Nars Sale Haul



## Face2Mac (Nov 17, 2009)

I took advantage of the Sephora Sale and I was lucky enough to catch the Nars  Sale in October. 







Tarte Holiday Palette (best everything palette, I have ever seen. 16 shimmer 16 matte, gloss and blush + bronzer). 














Nars Blushes: Taj Mahal, Gina, Gilda, Dolce Vita, Torrid and Plasir. Cargo Rome and Mac Notable.


----------



## gemmel06 (Nov 17, 2009)

enjoy your haul


----------



## im MAC-tastic (Nov 17, 2009)

when does the sale end?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome haul. Enjoy!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *im MAC-tastic* 

 
_when does the sale end?_

 
The Sephora sale ended November 2, I believe and Nars had a 20%offer through Borders Rewards program that ended on Oct. 31, 2009.


----------



## maryphillips07 (Nov 17, 2009)

omg i love the palettes!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great haul! Love those blushes!


----------



## makeba (Nov 17, 2009)

everything is sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Sass (Nov 17, 2009)

Great picks!  Enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Nov 17, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Amazing haul!! I'm dying to get some NARS blushes!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 18, 2009)

lovely haul. I can tell you got a thing for blushes


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 18, 2009)

Great haul!


----------

